# Da Dream



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

I think da dream has to be ranked as one of da best centers of all time from 1-5...especially in his prime i dont think anyone could of  wit da dream 

wut do yall think


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

dream is definite top 5 center of all time. lets hope yao and e-griff will be another twin tower like dream and sampson


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

damn this finally got a reply hhahahahaha i am officially the worst thread starter


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

1. Wilt
2. Abdul-Jabbar
3. Shaq
4. Russell
5. Hakeem/Robinson


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 1. Wilt
> 2. Abdul-Jabbar
> 3. Shaq
> ...


1. wilt
2. kareem/hakeem/russell(in any order)
5. shaq


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hakeem is not a better player than Shaq and historically will not be more highly regarded either. He will be looked at as the 5th best center in the game's history.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Hakeem is not a better player than Shaq and historically will not be more highly regarded either. He will be looked at as the 5th best center in the game's history.


that is definately debatable. in my opinion hakeem is a better player than shaq. hakeem is one of the top two big man defenders of all time(him and russell). he is the career leader in blocks, has a ton of steals for a big man, has an mvp, two nba titles, and dominated everyone(shaq, ewing, mvp robinson) in the playoffs. if shaq plays a lot more years and wins more titles and puts up even more stats, then his arguement over hakeem will get better. but at this point, i think hakeem is the better player and possibly even the 2nd best center of all time(he is also my favorite player, so that may explain something if you think i am not being realistic, but at this point, i think he is definately better than shaq).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Even better than Kareem, wow. You're right. You are homering it up.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

i think hakeem was the most exciting center...like he did things that made me say damn...like jordan in the air or magic with the pass its all breathtaking...all the other centers were too plain...ewing thought he was a guard shaq is just big wilt same as shaq robinson was athletic but he was missing something...


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

you cant argue. wilt is good on boards and scoring (what can i say?) and if you dont know his most historical achievement you better look in the hall of fame.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Even better than Kareem, wow. You're right. You are homering it up.


In my 25+ years of following pro ball year round, Hakeem is the best center I've seen including Kareem. BTW, I'm not a fan of the Rockets or the Bucks or Lakers. JMHO.

STOMP


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Even better than Kareem, wow. You're right. You are homering it up.


Hakeem was better than Kareem during his prime, but Kareem had more of an illustrious career. 

http://www.basketballboards.net/for...6040&perpage=15&highlight=hakeem&pagenumber=2 -- The ultimate Duncan/Hakeem thread which has Kareem comparisions and all.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Hakeem is definatenly better than Shaq, no doubt. For one reason, TALENT. He had better hands, better defender, quicker, more skilled passer, better all around game period. He is in the top 3 of all time, no doubt, along with Wilt, Kareem, and Russell. Shaq might be top 10.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

Hakeem was an amazing player....a top 5 C of all time fo sure, but where exactly he ranks is debatable


P.S. I dont like him at all personally, because im a raps fan and he signed with us and only played one season....comin' of the bench....basically stole 18 million from the raps


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

of course Hakeem was in the top 5 centers of all time
like Jordan said

"Hes a small forward in a center's body." (paraphrasing)


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

better skills than shaq, but a more valuable player? Nope. Shaq's size and power are the difference.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

and remember those "dream shakes"? hah i hope yao learns those or maybe hell be like a hookshot guy like ewing.


----------

